# Still hunting flathead



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

It was tough early with the lakes flooding.









I couldn't fish many spots and the flats were good at hiding.









After spawn the lakes stabilized and I caught a few.









I keep searching but no 60s yet this year









All I can do is keep trying










Hope ya'll are out and getting some.


----------



## Nightcrawler666 (Apr 17, 2014)

Nice fish man! I've been keeping an eye out for your posts this year. Always enjoy seeing what you've gotten yourself into. Good luck finding that 60lber!


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

Now we are talking! Way to go Robby!


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Nice fish! What's your biggest this year?


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Flathead76 said:


> Nice fish! What's your biggest this year?


57


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

katfish said:


> 57


That was pretty close to my guess. Awesome fish.


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

Those are some tanks!!! Just awesome. Thanks for sharing the pics!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Great fish and pictures Robby. Thanks for sharing,


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

Now that's what I call some Flatheads. Awesome man.


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Awesome job so far Robby!!!


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

Robby, you've caught so many big flatheads, have ever caught any that you know you caught before?


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Mean Morone said:


> Robby, you've caught so many big flatheads, have ever caught any that you know you caught before?











Yes CPR works


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

katfish said:


> Yes CPR works


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

Cool. That picture is a very good argument for catch and release. They will survive to bite again another day(or night).


----------

